# Bad dogs today! Continuing Saga...



## Southern by choice (Oct 21, 2012)

Lazy Sunday morning I roll over and see it's already 7am but still dark out...roll back over and decide I still want to sleep! Yes, sleeeeeep! 8:30 I really need to get up. Put on the coffee, let the dogs out, walk over to say hi to the now screaming goats and geese. Chickens screaming to get out, goats hungry and geese, well they're geese they just scream all the time! 
 Go back in grab my coffee and actually get a few minutes with my DH- never happens! I'm happy, younger kids all waking up teens all asleep. MMMM this is nice. THEN I see my neighbor, Mrs. B, pulling up.. that's unusual something 's wrong. I run out the door and she says, "better check your goats, just saw 4 or 5 down the road crossing over into the woods!"   yikes. I know my ND's are all here but what about the Kikos? I go runningpast the breeding yard and to the woods to see if they are gone... I see Moses, Arianna, Alana, where's sis? Hollering for sis, goofy goat comes out from behind the feeder looking at me like WHAT? Whew! OK all accounted for!
 Now it dawns on me 'but somebody's goats are missing'. Run to the house asking if anyone wants to go look for these goats. My one son gives me the look :/ he is a no go.. he hates farm drama! A few people start rounding up leads and buckets of feed. We all remember what it was like when our goats went missing! So we head out up and down the road a few turns ..nothin'! The woods here are dense, you can only see about 15 feet into them. Head back home. As if there isn't enough drama on my own farm now I'm worried about someone elses goats!  
 Keep in mind, I still have not even had my whole first cup of coffee!!! That is a big deal!! 
It is now almost 10:00. Chickens are having a fit.. we are 3 hours late letting them out, goats are screaming for their food, dogs are demanding their good mornings and the geese... still being annoying geese.
 Can't let the chickens out yet because we were doing something new with the feed, today we were going to mix some new feeds in and adjust ratios etc. This takes time... ND's have one mix, kikos have a different mix, baby goat something else. Dogs have strict ratios of mix. I wanted to measure each goats feed because I know there has been a lot of waste. Take the ND's (girls) feed out, separate baby. Give each girl her own bowl.  Goats freak out!!! Something different.. what do I do.. let me run from bowl to bowl, what does everyone else have? No one eats. The chicken rail is being filled (it's up real high) so we can let the chickens out. Goats run over waiting for the bits of feed to "spill over". The lamancha is tall enough to stand up and put her tongue over. Meanwhile the geese are trying to eat the goat feed, Chickens are screaming. 4 of us are all looking at each other.... seriously! Gather up remaining goat feed, let the chickens out, now it's going to take an hour just to scoop the poop from the coop! 
Turkeys are now eating the dog food, dogs are eating the goat food, the goats are trying to eat the dog food, the cats are eating the dog food and the chickens are trying to get to any food! We have species confusion here! The myth that goats will eat anything... is just a myth! Picky picky picky! Even the kiko's were freaking out because "something was different". Where did we go wrong? Spoiled rotten animals!  I just want my coffee! I did learn a great lesson... it doesn't pay to sleep in and be lazy!!!


----------



## Kellykidz (Oct 21, 2012)

So thankful my morning was much smoother than yours.    Hope the rest of your day is peaceful.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh....I can so relate to any kind of drama before my morning coffee!!!  And not just one cup.

Hope the rest of your day goes much more smoothly


----------



## CocoNUT (Oct 21, 2012)

That is too funny!  I can just picture the chaos...the petrified looks of all the animals with their "different" rations...the screaming geese....

Did you ever find the stray goats?  Maybe they'll show up for the 'strange, new" feed mix! 

I hope your day has gotten better!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 21, 2012)

No, we never saw the goats! I keep thinking about whoever lost them. They've got to be devastated. 

I think I've come to the conclusion our animals are crazy!!  

Never a dull day, that's for sure! I  my chickens! They are so easy!! Sometimes I eye my goats and think...is it worth it???

Yes, in the end, it is! 

I've also had a pot of coffee now.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 21, 2012)

sucky morning, eh?

Do you and SHK live near eachother or something...?? Because I know 'D' is you're dog, but he always talks about him, and you brought up Moses and Sis and such so... I'm confuzzled


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 21, 2012)

Glad you got your coffee!!!!  I don't even like to talk before my first cup, let alone do a wild critter morning without any.

Yeah...life gets interesting with critters for sure, but you had a mother of a morning!!!!  As for the errant goats, we get out the feed buckets to shake when our neighbour's goats get out...sometimes they are in our yard which is not a problem, but sometimes they are on the road!!!  Heard a sickening whump sound one day and looked and some guy had just hit and killed our neighbour's big buck   Guy was pretty shook up and here we are sick that our friend's lovely buck is dead.  Since then hubby and another neighbour helped him put in a much more secure fence with electric wire on the inside to boot and no more escapes.

Hope those goaties got home safely.

Now really...take the rest of the day off....she says as she gets her sore, bruised back ready to go out to move hay for the night, check on chickens and be sure all sheepies are doing fine in  the pasture, and two dogs with their legs crossed neading to go pee....LOLOL...there isn't any taking days off, eh?


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 21, 2012)

I love that I get such a chuckle out of others farm drama. Hope your day got better. I did needed the laugh. Thanks!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh dear Southern I'm glad I'm not the only one who has crazy mornings like that!   Hope your day turned out better!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 21, 2012)

As crazy as it was I really was laughing. My DH looked at me and said, "do any of the animals actually eat what they are suppose to?".
He doesn't usually do the husbandry part. He is the "financier".   (It is better that way-trust me  )

Sometimes you just have to laugh!  Bad, bad goats!

Oh, and I love BYH's.  Byh makes me laugh, makes me think, gives me different ideas, allows me to hear others opinions, and often touches my heart.  So many people always willing to help another in their farming experience, and doing so respectfully and with care. Not many forums are like BYH!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 21, 2012)

So true Southern!  And I'm glad you were laughing and not crying...sometimes it does get crazy and seeing the humour in it all can make it fun!  We still laugh about our egg bound hen that Friday night...and hubby with a fire going to heat water for giving her a spa in a sink attached to a tree...well...would you ever trade your life for anything else?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 21, 2012)

*Sorry you had a tough morning, but what a hilarious (and well written) story! Thanks for sharing. *


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks white Mtn 

No , I wouldn't trade it for anything! But at 10 pm I was BACK OUTSIDE trying to figure out why our lil kid was screaming the anatolian barking her fool head off but none of the pyrs!... I'm in a dark sweatshirt with a hoodie on it, start walking to the breeding pen where the NG bucks are and 3 of the dogs, Callie the anatolian isn't suppose to be in there. She is at the back going nuts, I am walking toward the gate and the 2 pyrs are going crazy because they don't know who I am in the dark with this hoodie on, Callie comes running - so fast like a deer- the 3 of them are hitting the gate, it was scary!!  Of course all this is happening very fast, I take off the hoodie and say, "it's mommy, good dogs!" Then they start acting like big babies. Meanwhile baby is still hollerin', my daughter has rub in to get a flashlight we go to the other field.... baby is mad 'cause her momma has her stinkin' head through the fence and is stuck! Yes, Heidi is back in heat trying to get to Caleb. Caleb has his head through the fence for Heidi.  Heidi has managed to stick her head through the smallest part and her horns are stuck! Heidi never, never, never puts her head through a fence! I'm trying to push stinky Caleb  back through so I can get to Heidi, my daughter is holding the flashlight, I smash my thumb trying to get the brat out of the fence. Didn't say it but I was thinkin  . I decide to lock Heidi up for the night.... Right.... this 60 something lb goat has somehow turned herself into a 200lb goat! My daughter and I end up dragging her to lock up, baby follows. Mind you we are in the pitch black field with a little flashlight so now the lamancha is freaking out and comes running, we are walking across the field to get out of the gate and Cocoa is rearing up because she really can't see who or what we are, which has now set the geese off!  Then there was Katie, good girl katie, best goat we have, just as calm and trudging along as if nothing was wrong! I smell like buck!!   I was in the middle of scrubbing baseboards and fingerprints when all this started, bad goats!!!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 22, 2012)

Really really BAD goats! Oh.... What a night! I could really use a tutorial in the "thinking" and not screaming part. How did you manage that? Hmm???


----------



## terrilhb (Oct 22, 2012)

OMG. That is so funny. I am so glad I am not the only one with crazy goats.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh Southern...your day ended much like it started...and the visuals made me choke and spurt coffee onto my keyboard...sorry for laughing...but...


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 22, 2012)

Southern, this is just for you!! Now close your eyes and imagine yourself in that hammock


----------



## wishin4horses (Oct 22, 2012)

It is sooo funny when it is happening to someone else....glad I'm not the only one who has lots of barn drama!!    Thanks for sharing your stories


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 22, 2012)

I know we all have these ridiculous farm moments, but only other farm people can relate!  When I try to relate this moments to my family (non-farming folks) they just don't understand that love and frustration go hand in hand.  I'm pretty sure they think we are crazy! We all *know* we're crazy!  I can so relate to the "spa" bonbean was talking about, and spitting out my coffee reading about someone elses "day in the life".

The hammock looks to good to be true....do you ever actually get to use it? With my luck someone or something, like a cat, dog, goat, child,or husband would want to come "keep me company" and the whole thing would swivel upside down and then I would land in chicken poop!   I think I'll stick to wiping baseboards and scrubbing fingerprints off the walls.....safer that way! AND I KNOW no one will be around for that!   My neighbor always tells me if I need to just get away for some peace and quiet and a little time alone I am always welcome to just come over and sit on his porch. It really is a beautiful place, peaceful! 

On a sad note  our beloved only cream brabanter "Bananas" was killed today by Badger and Amy! I am so mad with them but this was Bananas 5th or 6th time of being pulled out of a dogs mouth and she wasn't the brightest bird in the bunch, hence the name! The little booger was always walking through the fencing in with the dogs. You would think it would have learned from the first 5 rescues!  

I really want to figure out how to post pictures. A pictorial would really say it all!

Remuda- that is some beautiful land!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 22, 2012)

Aww...so sorry about Bananas  

Beautiful land Remuda...we have a hammock too, but haven't had many chances to use it lately.  Hubby likes to read in it until our dog Crazy Maizey tries to jump in with him and yes, it does swivel and they both come out.  Not restful unless he puts up the dogs first...hahahahaha.


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 22, 2012)

IF that hammock were at my place, you're right I'd never have time to enjoy it. I "checked out" yesterday morning and came to hubby's deer lease. It's been a wonderful couple of days but back to the real world tomorrow. 

This property is pretty gorgeous and I've taken lots of pics with my camera. I'll load them when I get home and post some under a separate thread. Maybe some of the soothing effects will reach you at your home . Hoping for a more relaxing day for you Southern, lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you! I really want to go back to the Bahamas! But then I'd miss my family and my dogs and my goats and my chickens, but not the cats! Well maybe" mittens the kittens".  

Not really complaining... I love what I do! Having a sense of humor is necessary that's for sure! I do picture myself under that tree with a good book!


----------

